# Recent citizenship application experience + leaving Aus while application is reviewed



## Vincenzio (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Everyone. Two question related to citisenship.

1. If anyone has recently been granted citizenship - what was your processing time for this?

2. There was a similar question here in 2012, but too much time has passed. I've met all the criteria for citizenship and will be able to apply next week. I will apply within Australia. At the same time, i have a job offer from abroad. What are the chances that the application will be refused because i was not present in Australia while the decision on it is being made?

I am married to an Australian citizen and she will remain in Aus while i am away.
The job is 2 year contract.
My kid is Australian citizen as well.
I am currently on PR and will get RRV before leaving Australia.

Any other ideas what can be relevant or to increase chances?

Thanks for ideas.


----------



## Vincenzio (Dec 7, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Sorry, but i am so lost in your questions !!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Vincenzio said:


> Hi Everyone. Two question related to citisenship.
> 
> 1. If anyone has recently been granted citizenship - what was your processing time for this?
> 
> ...


cheers
kaju


----------



## Vincenzio (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you, Kaju.

In re lation to item 2 - the reason i asked is the following paragraph from Immi web-site:

*Travelling outside Australia*
You can apply if you are in or outside Australia but, in most circumstances, *your application cannot be approved while you are outside Australia.*
If you need to travel outside Australia while your application is being processed, contact us. Before you depart, ensure you have a valid passport and Resident Return Visa.

So just wanted to understand how it works and whether it cold be a problem to obtain citizenship. So this is not an issue if i will be able to attend test and ceremony in Australia as required?

Thank you - thank you.


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Anyone knows , what are the procedures during these 13 months where CO entailed to grant the citizenship ? What does he check ?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Vincenzio said:


> Thank you, Kaju.
> 
> In re lation to item 2 - the reason i asked is the following paragraph from Immi web-site:
> 
> ...


It can be an issue...or not, so long as you can work with DIBP's Citizenship branch and come to an agreement on when they want you to be in Australia.

The best thing is to talk to them directly, before you lodge your application - DIBP should be able to advise you about going overseas while your application is processed. 

For most people, their Citizenship approval will be subject to passing the Test. So you will need to arrange with DIBP to be at the appointment for that - they can't approve your application without seeing you, you documents, and your test results.

Similarly, you'll need to be in Australia for a Citizenship ceremony - DIBP does the approval, but the ceremony date will depend on your Local Government authority as they arrange those.

When you talk to DIBP, naturally you can ask them to confirm if being in Australia for the Citizenship appointment and later, for the Ceremony, will be enough. 

You can reach them Monday – Friday 8.30am – 4.30pm (AEST) on 131 881, although there may be long waits. Or go to your local office: Offices in Australia


----------



## Vincenzio (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you very much. Will do as suggested.


----------



## paladin1228 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi mate, I have the same situation as you. I have waited for my citizenship approval for longer than 17months since I lodged online. Currently, I have a job offer abroad and I will have to leave in 2weeks. My wife and my children will still stay in Australia and they are all AU citizens. May I ask if you have worked overseas and how did you deal with your citizenship application with DIBP? Appreciated. 




Vincenzio said:


> Hi Everyone. Two question related to citisenship.
> 
> 1. If anyone has recently been granted citizenship - what was your processing time for this?
> 
> ...


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

Vincenzio said:


> Thank you very much. Will do as suggested.


Hi Vincenzio,

I came your post regarding going overseas after applying for citizenship. I'm in the similar situation and wondering how it has worked out for you. Were you able to go to the citizenship interview and test while overseas? and have you got your citizenship eventually?

Really appreciate your response.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## shownomercy (Sep 6, 2015)

paladin1228 said:


> Hi mate, I have the same situation as you. I have waited for my citizenship approval for longer than 17months since I lodged online. Currently, I have a job offer abroad and I will have to leave in 2weeks. My wife and my children will still stay in Australia and they are all AU citizens. May I ask if you have worked overseas and how did you deal with your citizenship application with DIBP? Appreciated.


Hi Mate, I'm in the exact same situation as you were (waited for the approval for 14 months and going overseas in 1 month time from this post was written), can you let me know what happened to your citizenship application after you started your overseas employment? was approved? much appreciate it!


----------



## shownomercy (Sep 6, 2015)

Vincenzio said:


> Thank you very much. Will do as suggested.



Hi Vincezio, I'm in the exact situation as you were in, can you let me know what happened for your citizenship application after you started your overseas employment? thank you very much


----------



## shownomercy (Sep 6, 2015)

fanta112 said:


> Hi Vincenzio,
> 
> I came your post regarding going overseas after applying for citizenship. I'm in the similar situation and wondering how it has worked out for you. Were you able to go to the citizenship interview and test while overseas? and have you got your citizenship eventually?
> 
> ...


Hey Fanta, I'm kind of in the same situation as you were, could you let me know what happened to your citizenship application after? thanks a lot, appreciated it.


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

shownomercy said:


> Hey Fanta, I'm kind of in the same situation as you were, could you let me know what happened to your citizenship application after? thanks a lot, appreciated it.


Yeah, my application approved eventually. The DHA did request additional information though regarding my intention to live and ties in Australia. I had to provide documentation about that and returned to the country when they approved.

Good luck!


----------



## shownomercy (Sep 6, 2015)

fanta112 said:


> Yeah, my application approved eventually. The DHA did request additional information though regarding my intention to live and ties in Australia. I had to provide documentation about that and returned to the country when they approved.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the kind words!

Just a little clarification, did you provide the additional information regarding your intention to live and tie in Australia while you were overseas? after you came back to Australia upon their request, how long did it take for them to actually approve your application?

Thank you very much for your help, really appreciate it.


----------



## Juke (Jun 8, 2015)

fanta112 said:


> Yeah, my application approved eventually. The DHA did request additional information though regarding my intention to live and ties in Australia. I had to provide documentation about that and returned to the country when they approved.
> 
> Good luck!


Came online specifically searching for this scenario, haha. Thanks for coming back to share your experience !


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

shownomercy said:


> Just a little clarification, did you provide the additional information regarding your intention to live and tie in Australia while you were overseas? after you came back to Australia upon their request, how long did it take for them to actually approve your application?


I provided the addtional information while I was in the country and got approval about 4 weeks later. In general COs are instructed to wait until the provided timeframe for response (28 days usually) has passed before making a decision, unless its a really simple request.


----------



## sgmelvic (Aug 12, 2019)

*What kind of evidence was required ?*



fanta112 said:


> I provided the addtional information while I was in the country and got approval about 4 weeks later. In general COs are instructed to wait until the provided timeframe for response (28 days usually) has passed before making a decision, unless its a really simple request.


Hi Fanta, 

What kind of information did you share ? Did you share your new work contacts or your property papers and showed that the partner and children are in Australia ? Any help is greatly appreciated. 

I am in a similar situation, looking at some business work opportunity overseas and want might be traveling frequently overseas on short trips.. so wanted to understand what kind of evidence will I need to provide. 

Any help is appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## sgmelvic (Aug 12, 2019)

fanta112 said:


> I provided the addtional information while I was in the country and got approval about 4 weeks later. In general COs are instructed to wait until the provided timeframe for response (28 days usually) has passed before making a decision, unless its a really simple request.


I am in exact situation as you. 

Please let us know what kinda of evidence was required. 
Thank you.


----------



## gggkkk (Dec 14, 2019)

fanta112 said:


> shownomercy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Fanta, I'm kind of in the same situation as you were, could you let me know what happened to your citizenship application after? thanks a lot, appreciated it.
> ...




Hi can i get some info


----------



## gggkkk (Dec 14, 2019)

gggkkk said:


> fanta112 said:
> 
> 
> > shownomercy said:
> ...


I am in kind of same situation.. I will be eligible to apply for my citizenship in March 2020 and then I need to go overseas for work!! Can I get approval while staying overseas? 

And If they require more docs to prove my ties to Australia, what sort of docs are required?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gggkkk said:


> I am in kind of same situation.. I will be eligible to apply for my citizenship in March 2020 and then I need to go overseas for work!! Can I get approval while staying overseas?
> 
> And If they require more docs to prove my ties to Australia, what sort of docs are required?


You cannot be approved while you are overseas without ministerial discretion 
It’s quite hard and time consuming to get the exemption 

Cheers


----------



## gggkkk (Dec 14, 2019)

NB said:


> gggkkk said:
> 
> 
> > I am in kind of same situation.. I will be eligible to apply for my citizenship in March 2020 and then I need to go overseas for work!! Can I get approval while staying overseas?
> ...


Thanks for the reply!! But will they hold my application if I apply for my citizenship and leave or they will still process it and also email me to come back to Australia for approval??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gggkkk said:


> Thanks for the reply!! But will they hold my application if I apply for my citizenship and leave or they will still process it and also email me to come back to Australia for approval??


It depends on what is the duration you are planning to be out of the country and the reason for the same

Cheers


----------



## gggkkk (Dec 14, 2019)

NB said:


> gggkkk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply!! But will they hold my application if I apply for my citizenship and leave or they will still process it and also email me to come back to Australia for approval??
> ...


Dear NB, have you experienced the same?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gggkkk said:


> Dear NB, have you experienced the same?


Not personally 
From what I have heard

Cheers


----------



## gggkkk (Dec 14, 2019)

sgmelvic said:


> fanta112 said:
> 
> 
> > I provided the addtional information while I was in the country and got approval about 4 weeks later. In general COs are instructed to wait until the provided timeframe for response (28 days usually) has passed before making a decision, unless its a really simple request.
> ...


Hi sgmelvic,

Can you please reply what happen with your application? Have u got approval?


----------



## Smug (May 6, 2020)

Hi Vincenzio,
As fanta112, I will have similar problem later on too. If you read our messages, could you please write how your citizenship process went. Hope, you didn't have much trouble.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrashidj (Jul 5, 2020)

shownomercy said:


> Hi Vincezio, I'm in the exact situation as you were in, can you let me know what happened for your citizenship application after you started your overseas employment? thank you very much


Hi shownomercy! i am in the same boat. How did you go with your application? Did you get an approval while overseas?


----------



## mrashidj (Jul 5, 2020)

fanta112 said:


> I provided the addtional information while I was in the country and got approval about 4 weeks later. In general COs are instructed to wait until the provided timeframe for response (28 days usually) has passed before making a decision, unless its a really simple request.


Hello fanta112, I am in a similar situation. Were you already in the country when CO reached out to you? Or were you overseas and CO asked you to return to country and submit further documents? Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

mrashidj said:


> Hi shownomercy! i am in the same boat. How did you go with your application? Did you get an approval while overseas?


Department does not approve citizenship by conferral application if you are outside Australia at the time they decide your application, unless:


you satisfied one of the special residence requirements, or
the spouse or interdependent partner discretion was applied to assist you to meet the general residence requirement

_The special residence requirement may apply to you:_


if you have been engaged in particular kinds of work 
your employer can show DoHA that you have worked in that occupation for at least 2 years of the past 4 years, and
you were required to travel outside Australia for that work.
You must have held a valid Australian visa for 4 years immediately before applying, including 1 year as a permanent resident immediately before applying.

You must also have been living in Australia for a total of 16 months (480 days) during the 4 years before you apply, with at least 4 months (120 days) of that time in the year immediately before your application.

*List of relevant occupations for this special residence requirement:*


a member of the crew of a ship or aircraft
a worker on a resources installation or a sea installation
a Chief Executive Officer or Executive Manager of an S&P/ASX All Australian 200 listed company
a medical specialist, internationally renowned in their field, who is a fellow of an organisation listed in Schedule 4- Part 1 of the Health Insurance Regulations 1975 (Cth) and holds a relevant qualification in relation to the organisation
a person who is a writer or is engaged in the visual or performing arts and who is the holder of, or has held, a Distinguished Talent Visa.


----------

